# DecoStudio 1.5e



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Does any one of any software available for me to digitize a bean stitch with DS?

Or any way I can do a bean stitch with DS. If not no big deal I will just have to continue with what I have.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I have not figured out how to do a bean stitch with DS. Let me know if you find a way!


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

American logoZ said:


> I have not figured out how to do a bean stitch with DS. Let me know if you find a way!


My memory is bad, so I will post on forum if I ever find out.


----------

